# Starting a new life in Japan?



## DarklySatanic

Hello everyone! It's really great to be amongst you all.

This post will basically be seeking information on how to 'start a new life in Japan'.

Some background information: I am a 37 year old former United States Army Military Intelligence soldier with an Associates Degree _hangs head and waits for the snickers to end 'P_ Yes, yes, I know what some of you are thinking - How the heck is this guy 37 year old with only an Associates?? Simple - I've been in the Military for the past 10 or so years, and was going to a Military university. I thought I had a Masters waiting for me when I got out. Apparently not, since the degree didn't come from an accredited institution, meaning that the degree I now have is worthless. I realize that this isn't something I'd need to disclose, only if asked, but my thing is - If I am serious about wanting to make a new life for myself in Japan, I'd like to be upfront and honest with any potential employers, no?

So I have THAT going against me. Something else I have going against me is my lack of Japanese skills. Oh, I spoke the language at least to an 'Advanced' degree as a kid because, being from Siberia, I lived in Japan on and off as a small boy (which is a reason I'd really love to go back) , and can pick up the skills quickly (Year subscription to JapanesePod101, and even have some time a few times a week to spend on there!) and should be at least Working Proficiency within 6 months. But at this time, I am not yet as proficient in the language as I was as a kid.

Something ELSE going against me is my current relationship status - this is for a whole other day, but my significant other of 2 years does not want to move with me. Sad, really, but it's not something that is going to make or break it for me, since I prefer to be single.

What I HAVE going for me? Despite not having an accredited degree, I still have the knowledge. I'm also a very fit, relatively good-looking man (I have been called 'hot', but I do not have the required level of hubris to agree) who looks a lot younger (people assume I am 32-33), and a wealth of love, wonder and patience for new cultures. 

I reached out to the 'Living in Japan' Reddit page (horrible people,and if the coordinator of JET agrees, that's not good!) and nearly got my ambitions dashed (until the JET coordinator set me straight) so I'm hoping that maybe some of you may be able to give me some ideas.

One other thing - I realize that a BA degree is looked favorably upon, but what sort of degree should I go for at this time, as in what would be seen as 'needed'? I have extensive knowledge in History, Psychology, English and Intelligence, but unfortunately, only 2 of those may be seen with favor, History and English. I do not believe that I will find favor as a Psychologist in Japan (That was what my Masters was in), and Military Intelligence in Japan doesn't really seem like something that would be the right thing for a foreigner. 

I think one of the main obstacles when it comes to education for me is location - I would love to move to Japan and study there, but feel like I'm too old. Therefore, because I live in Ohio, my next best bet is to study at OSU, but I'm still looking for better options!

So if anyone has any advice, do let me know! I realize that this post may be jumbled up and not easily organized - I blame it on the 2 24 hour duty shifts, back to back. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## UKei

Hey, just passing by, but have you looked into teaching English at a Japanese school yet? 
I think you'll just need some degree, I don't think they're picky on what degree as long as it was in English? But if you take a TOEIC or something similar to prove your English skills, I think you may be able to work at a school in Japan teaching English. You can then take the time to learn more Japanese and if you wanted to, look for other jobs?

Hope it helps and good luck!


----------



## DarklySatanic

Greetings! Thanks so much for the advice, and I'm glad you stopped by. 

Actually, it's kinda cool that you said that, since not even an hour before, I was checking out the JET program, as well as reading the manual. I'm also spending a lot of time on tongofu, reading some of the amazing articles about life in Japan in general, as well as using JapanesePod101 to perfect my Japanese skills. 

Your idea about teaching English is a brilliant one, since according to Tongofu, English _still_ is a highly-demanded skill. It's like what my former MI Professor told me, 'Apply to many different positions within the CIA, because as long as you can get your foot in the door, the sky's the limit!' (Long story). I'm hoping that the same will apply if I am able to relocate. If I start by teaching English, I may have a side job or something where I'm not (good luck with that, right? Also according to Tongofu, Japan is a highly work-oriented place, so chances are I won't even have enough time! But as long as I'm doing what I love, where I love, right?)


I think that the next step for me would be to research the requirements for JET to become an ALT (Assistant Language Teacher.. I think!) before I can become a Japanese Language Teacher, I need to become more fluent in Japanese first.

But thank you very much for your perspective, and for taking the time to answer!

Cheers,
Aron


----------



## UKei

Yea any time! I used to work part time for a removals company, they pay decent but it's long hours. They're super flexible in terms of choosing days to work and you get paid on the day too, so that could also be a side hustle if you need. 

Good luck man! Hope it all works out


----------



## sunagimo

any degree I am a teacher here and they will give you visa


----------



## Donnezmoi

I lived and taught in Japan for two years at a Japanese university. No one in my cohort of foreign teachers ended up living in Japan permanently because .... it is extremely hard to be accepted, to really fit in. You will never understand some of the jokes, the reasons people react in certain ways, the cultural practices. There is also a great deal of racism, including against white Americans. You will always be a gaijin.

That much said, there's a lot that appeals. It's one of the safest, most honest countries in the world (I would say THE safest) and rural real estate is cheap. Medical and dental services are cheap. Mass transit is superb, and you can easily travel all over Asia. Food is outstanding.


----------



## Ronin76

I believe you will need to have at least a bachelor's degree - or 7 years' professional experience in the field you are being hired for - to be able to apply for a work visa. 

You will see people who don't have either of these but those will mostly be here on a spouse visa.


----------

